# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Interactive Robotic Painting Machine

## Airicist

Designer -  Benjamin Grosser

Home page - bengrosser.com/projects/interactive-robotic-painting-machine

----------


## Airicist

Interactive Robotic Painting Machine
May 20, 2011




> This machine uses artificial intelligence to paint its own body of work and to make its own decisions. While doing so, it listens to its environment and considers what it hears as input into the painting process. In the absence of someone or something else making sound in its presence, the machine, like many artists, listens to itself.
> Stay tuned to the end to see a collection of additional paintings the machine has made.

----------

